# One Born Every Minute - series 2



## Guest (Jan 5, 2011)

So who will be watching One Born Every Minute next Monday?  I loved the last series, half way through the last series was when DH and I discovered we needed help to conceive, i remember thinking i wonder if this time next year il be pregnant? the answer is no im not pregnant but i have just started my first DIUI cycle so i am closer to getting our dream than i was this time last year.  i hope by the end of this series I am pregnant. no doubt i will be in bucket loads of tears watching it! any one else going to be tuning in?? xx


----------



## Dixie chick (Sep 6, 2010)

Yes, I will be watching (and crying) every week!

Last series we were waiting to be referred for PGD and I tuned in for a mixture of self-indulgent moping, wistful longing and red wine. I loved Joy, she had waited so long for her baby, was in labour for such a long time but was determined to savour the experience: she knew she was blessed.  She really contrasted with some of the other mums who seemed concerned about the labour (rightly!) but apathetic toward the baby.  

We are still waiting for our referral, but we will get there.

Good luck on your cycle cupcake. x


----------



## HazelW (Mar 6, 2009)

I'm watching on sky+ and wondering what that Steph is making such a fuss about. I really enjoyed my labour, didn't find it that painful, even when dh had popped home and none of the midwives believed I was having contractions every 2 minutes, and really tried to make the most of every minute of it. x


----------



## joeyrella (May 13, 2009)

i loved Joy in the first series too, she was brilliant.
Couldn't believe the screamer this week, i mean labour is painful but surely it couldn't have been _that_ bad. i felt brilliant after having all the drugs. i felt really sorry for all the other women there who had to listen to that, it must have made them terrified about what was going to happen to them


----------



## 65roses (Nov 7, 2010)

i love watching this programme.  looking forward to tomorrow's episode  .i am currently DR so my hormone level will be pants


----------

